# Briefcase parts



## cool kid (May 11, 2010)

Wondering if anybody know,s of or the were about,s of were i could get some briefcase parts ie locks ext,thanks :blink:


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

Google is your friend - Replacement Hard Briefcase Combination/Key Locks


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

cool kid said:


> Wondering if anybody know,s of or the were about,s of were i could get some briefcase parts ie locks ext,thanks :blink:


Try these guys:

Locks, Luggage Locks, Combination Locks, Pad Locks, Key Locks, Drawbolts - Crest Lock Co., Inc.

Scroll down for combination locks, etc.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Been looking for case hardware, also.
Thanks for the post, Peter.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Rockler has parts too, you just have to look around a bit..

Locks Case Lock - Rockler Woodworking Tools

Supports Briefcase Support - Rockler Woodworking Tools

Handles Case Handles - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## Swallow (Jan 13, 2010)

Probably Lee Valley, they've got about everything else.


----------



## cool kid (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply everone


----------

